# Problem mit random alerts



## Fifilip (1. Dez 2006)

Hallo!

Hab folgendes Problem, bei dem ihr mir hoffentlich helfen könnt. Ich soll so ne E-Learning Teil machen, wo der User gefragt wird, was z.B. 4 mal 5 ist. Der User muß dann sein Ergebnis in ein Feld eingeben und dann wird überprüft, obs Ergebnis richtig ist. Wenn ja dann kommt ein alert "Correct well done!", wenn nein dann kommt eins "Wrong - Please try again!". So weit hab ich das auch schon alleine hinbekommen (siehe Code unten). Nur soll ich es eigentlich so machen, daß der alert jedesmal anders ist (damit dem User ein wenig Abwechslung geboten wird). 
Dazu soll java für jede richtige bzw. falsche Antwort einen alert zufällig aus einer Liste von 4 verschiedenen alerts auswählen.

Also für ne richtige Antwort entweder: Very good! oder Excellent! oder Correct - Nice work! oder Correct - Keep up the good work!
und für ne falsche Antwort: No, please try again! oder Wrong. Try once more! oder Incorrect. Don't give up! oder No, keep trying!

Ich hoffe, ich hab mich verständlich genug ausgedrückt. Wär schön wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte.


Hier ist der Code bis jetzt: 


```
<html>
<head>

<script type="text/javascript">
function genQuestion() {
var x = Math.floor(Math.random() * 13);
var y = Math.floor(Math.random() * 13);
document.getElementById("inputVal").innerHTML = + x +" x "+ y +"?";
document.getElementById("answer").value = x * y;
document.getElementById("outputVal").value = "";
}

function buttonPressed() {
if(document.getElementById("outputVal").value == document.getElementById("answer").value)
{
alert("Correct - Well Done!");
genQuestion();
}
else
{
alert("Wrong - Please try again!");
document.getElementById("outputVal").value = "";
}
}
</script>
<title>Learning to Multiply Web Site</title></head>

<body onLoad="genQuestion();">
<h1>Learning to Multiply Web Site</h1>
<form name="myForm" id="myForm" action="">
<input type="hidden" name="answer" id="answer" value="" />
<table border="1">
<tr>
<td>[b]What is :[/b]</td>
<td><div id="inputVal">&</div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>[b]The Answer is:[/b]</td>
<td><input name="outputVal" id="outputVal" type="text" /></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2" align="right"><input name="calculate" type="button" value="Check my Answer"
onclick="buttonPressed()" /></td>
</tr>
</table>
</form>
</body>
```


----------



## Leroy42 (1. Dez 2006)

Falsches Forum:

Java != JavaScript


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Dez 2006)

Guck mal. Da steht was von "Vor dem Posten bitte lesen". Und wenn du da das liest, was ganz oben fett und groß steht, verstehst du vielleicht, was du falsch gemacht hast.

--> Verschoben

Edit: Hey Leute, einer reicht :bae:


----------



## Wildcard (1. Dez 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_(Programmiersprache)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Javascript


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2006)

JAVA ≠ JAVASCRIPT!!!

Wieder einer, der in die übliche Namensfalle getappt ist.


----------



## Fifilip (1. Dez 2006)

sorry. tut mir leid.


----------

